# Estate Sale in Connecticut



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This sounds interesting.

Collector's Estate Sale to benefit the Clark Memorial Library 
Saturday June 14, 2014
9am to 2pm
538 Amity Road, Bethany CT 06524
203-393-2103

Items for sale:
100's of extraordinary baskets and wicker
*Designer fabrics for interior decoration and quilting*
Signed pottery and decorative pieces
*Handcrafted lace and linens*
*Quality weaving supplies* (small lap loom but no floor looms)
*huge variety of colored yarns*
Beautiful art and craft books
Costume jewelry
Silver candlesticks, collectible whimsies and more


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> This sounds interesting.
> 
> Collector's Estate Sale to benefit the Clark Memorial Library
> Saturday June 14, 2014
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Are you going,


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Wish I lived closer. Let us know if you go.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I organized a knitting in public event that day  so can't go, but I hope I can talk my DW into going. Of course, she doesn't believe in stashes   so she probably won't bring home anything wonderful. Just checked - it's about 45 minutes from home, guess if I get out of bed early enough )No, no, no, no, no. No, no, etc.) I could get there and still back to West Hartford by 11:00....


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

oooooohhhhhhhhh I live only minutes from there..........I just might have to go........


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I organized a knitting in public event that day  so can't go, but I hope I can talk my DW into going. Of course, she doesn't believe in stashes   so she probably won't bring home anything wonderful. Just checked - it's about 45 minutes from home, guess if I get out of bed early enough )No, no, no, no, no. No, no, etc.) I could get there and still back to West Hartford by 11:00....


No, the estate sake is June 14th, I thought we were knitting in public on June 21st. Am I wrong?

Yvonne


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oops, you're right!!! I can go, I can go, I can go. The 14th is knitting at Gillette Castle. I can do both.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Are you going? Oops just read further, you are going! Have a good time and spend bundles.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

If I still lived in CT, I would definitely go as Bethany is very close to where I lived. BUT, sadly, I think the drive from FL would be a bit long!!! Hope you all go and get some really great stuff.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> This sounds interesting.
> 
> Collector's Estate Sale to benefit the Clark Memorial Library
> Saturday June 14, 2014
> ...


Sounds great. I think I'll go and have a goosy. :lol:

Your post has inspired me.

I should read the paper here. You never know what I'll see. :thumbup:


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Doggone, that sounds like a wonderful sale to check on, too bad its so far away...let us know what you find if you go!


----------

